# Picked up an Index Super 55 last night



## jmhoying (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw a listing for an Index Super 55 on Craigslist and responded to the ad last night.  Of course, it followed me home!

 It is a little dirty from being in storage, but looks to be in pretty nice condition.

The owner said it was a Super 55, and the included parts list says that, but I can't find anything on the machine that mentions "Super".  I really don't know what the differences were?

Serial number 55 7171

It has a 1.5 hp motor, and B&S #9 spindle, which only came with a 3/8" and 1/2" tool holder, as well as a 3/4" Jacobs ball bearing chuck.

Got a nice vise, a set of hold downs, and a static phase convertor in the deal also.

It made my trailer groan a bit, but we made it home safely.




Jack
Western Ohio


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 13, 2013)

Great find!  I look forward to seeing what is under the grime!  Probably a great protective layer actually


Bernie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 15, 2013)

WOW


great score! 
Index is a hearty breed of milling machines!!!


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice score and it looks like a heavy duty mill. The #9 B & S tooling is the hard one to find I know that Tools4Cheap has some.

Collets. http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=bs9

End mill holder set. http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=bs9emhold

I've gotten a lot of tooling from Jeff it is Chinese but his Quality seems a lot better. I have know connection other than being a satisfied costumer.

Paul


----------



## goboughner (Jun 17, 2013)

Your Super 55 looks good. I also picked up a Super 55 Index Milling Machine on Craigslist about 2 years ago. The s/n is 55-6747 and has the power feed located on the rear of the tower whereas yours is located under the table. I think this was a later change incorporated in the Model 555. I also received a lot of accessories which included a set of 9 collets for the B&S #9 Spindle, 5 fly cutters, 2 drill chucks and misc. end mills, and a 5" Ellis swivel base vice. I'm as happy as a kid in a candy store with this machine. I bought it initially to repair the compound slide on my Central Machinery 12 x 36 Lathe, which I broke by jamming a parting tool in the work, which broke the tool rest jaws. But that's another story. There is a lot of information on this site: www.lathes.co.uk/index there are detail pictures of my mill and pictures of other models.  If you contact Shelley Heeringa at A&D Machinery, Wells-Index Div. wellsindex@aol.com or "sales@wellsindex.comcastbiz.net"  she can send you a copy of the original sales info card. I also purchased a manual/parts book for $42 and she sent me a PDF of the sales brochure. If you don't mind me asking, how much was your Super 55? I paid $750 and I think I stole it. After 57 years it's still a great machine.


----------

